# Big mouse damage



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bummer dude,
IMO, the frames should be ok as long as "bee space" has not been compromised. 3/8 inch. If so, I think you are asking for a mess down the road. Can't see why the wax would not be ok to use assuming you will melt and filter for your uses. If your foundation is plastic based, MO is to clean, and then melt the good wax to cover the bare plastic. Hopefully this will "rejuvenate" the foundation and the bees will redraw it out. I am actually doing this to some of my half stripped foundation. I can't say it will work but it should IMO. The "Turd" debris is best removed if practical. MO is the bees will propolis whatever you miss. 
There are probably some better ideas and some more experienced than I will weigh in.
Good luck


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Melt down the wax and burn the rest of it.If you save it the bees will still be crawling over it getting it on their feet and carrying disease through your hive.Its not disease that will bother your bees but disease that will bother you.If you dont mind playing around with rat crap I guess you could go ahead.I guess the bees could clean some of it up but urine will penetrate through your wooden ware.Do you plan on eating any of the honey that comes from this hive? I dont think I would want to even if there was no disease to it.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Mely the wax and burn anything with urine on it. The smell is really difficult to get rid of.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

My bad, I read it wrong. I thought it said,"But not urinated on." Makes a big difference.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I tried to save a box of frames one year that was similar to your situation. It was when I was using plastic frames. The box itself wasn't too bad. I Scrubbed and torched it then left it out in the sun for a while. I scraped the wax off the frames and melted the wax down. It still smelled so I got rid of the wax. The frames never got better. I bleached them (couldn't torch them), I tried recoating with wax. Nothing got the smell out. Finally got rid of them. My advice would be to replace the frames and wax if you even wonder whether you'll be able to rehabilitate the old, mouse damaged frames.


----------

